# Question on aging



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

OK this might have been asked a gazillion times and I might be lazy to ask without a thorough search but I'm still going to do this.

My stash is now large enough that buying 3 months of CC's and putting them away for a long time is feasible, I'll have enough smokeable sticks for that period. The aging will be done in a tupperdore with 62 bovedas. Temperature fluctuations won't be a issue, the box is in a temp controlled room around 20 to 22 degrees celcius. 

In the cc realm of cigars as I understood aged means >5 years. Is this 5 years considered in your own environment or is this counting from the box year? Is there a difference in aging cedar boxes and aging of cigars which were in tubes and cart box boxes? I can imagine a cedar box is aging different when transported and stocked, but this is a assumption. And the last question which might sound as micro management; do different vitolas age different? Again a assumption, but I would say a normal Corona sized cigar contains less tobacco than a robusto which means the tobacco is aged sooner or later for each. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe not a gazillion.. lol

But there's a few unique things asked in this question that I'd like to hear our cc guys answers to..

So if @curmudgeonista or @bpegler wanna help us out that'd be swell..
@TonyBrooklyn .. I'd include you, but I know you age yours about as long as I age a pack of lucky strikes... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

5-7 years before a cigar is considered aged, imho. Humidity and temperatures are important, but keeping these stable over the years is really critical. It sounds like your setup should work. It doesn’t matter who ages them, you or the vendor, so the age is determined by the box date, not how long they’ve been in your possession.
For really long term aging I like keeping the cigars in the box. If they are available in a SLB, that’s my favorite. I usually leave a slight opening in the box lid for air exchange.
But air exchange is a controversial matter for aging cigars multiple decades. Most of the serious collectors in the Far East put their cigars in carefully sealed plastic bags to limit air exchange and slow down the aging process. 
From my experience, boxes and tubes are fine, but cardboard gets very problematic in long term aging. Those 5x3s and 5x5s draw the humidity from the environment, become damp, and will eventually harm the cigars. Get the cigar out of a sleeve and put it in a box, or store it in the singles drawer.
Best of luck.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> 5-7 years before a cigar is considered aged, imho. Humidity and temperatures are important, but keeping these stable over the years is really critical. It sounds like your setup should work. It doesn't matter who ages them, you or the vendor, so the age is determined by the box date, not how long they've been in your possession.
> For really long term aging I like keeping the cigars in the box. If they are available in a SLB, that's my favorite. I usually leave a slight opening in the box lid for air exchange.
> But air exchange is a controversial matter for aging cigars multiple decades. Most of the serious collectors in the Far East put their cigars in carefully sealed plastic bags to limit air exchange and slow down the aging process.
> From my experience, boxes and tubes are fine, but cardboard gets very problematic in long term aging. Those 5x3s and 5x5s draw the humidity from the environment, become damp, and will eventually harm the cigars. Get the cigar out of a sleeve and put it in a box, or store it in the singles drawer.
> Best of luck.


Thanks Bob. Appreciate the prompt response.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Many thanks Bob. I won't age them in the cardboard boxes, everything will be without boxes in a tupperdore, the question was more regarding from packing at the factory to my Tupper if that would make a difference aging wise, but as I understand from your reply it won't make much of a difference. The aging environment in my own Tupper is the most important. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> 5-7 years before a cigar is considered aged, imho. Humidity and temperatures are important, but keeping these stable over the years is really critical. It sounds like your setup should work. It doesn't matter who ages them, you or the vendor, so the age is determined by the box date, not how long they've been in your possession.
> For really long term aging I like keeping the cigars in the box. If they are available in a SLB, that's my favorite. I usually leave a slight opening in the box lid for air exchange.
> But air exchange is a controversial matter for aging cigars multiple decades. Most of the serious collectors in the Far East put their cigars in carefully sealed plastic bags to limit air exchange and slow down the aging process.
> From my experience, boxes and tubes are fine, but cardboard gets very problematic in long term aging. Those 5x3s and 5x5s draw the humidity from the environment, become damp, and will eventually harm the cigars. Get the cigar out of a sleeve and put it in a box, or store it in the singles drawer.
> Best of luck.


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Thanks Bob. Appreciate the prompt response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


_You got lucky he was not roaming the French Rivera.
By the beach snapping a pic.
With a fine Habano.
Bob is a class act.
You are lucky to see him here at all!
_ :vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

DanWil84 said:


> Many thanks Bob. I won't age them in the cardboard boxes, everything will be without boxes in a tupperdore, the question was more regarding from packing at the factory to my Tupper if that would make a difference aging wise, but as I understand from your reply it won't make much of a difference. The aging environment in my own Tupper is the most important.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Just keep that environment stable. Big swings in humidity and temperature will cause some serious damage over time. Those Bodeva packs should work, but will require monitoring.

I realize that you also asked about the cigar size. Smaller cigars will be much quicker to rest and become approachable. But I haven't noticed much difference in long term aging.


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Thank you for your wisdom and sharing that knowledge Bob, much appreciated. Tony also thanks for joining the party! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I think Bob covered the subject pretty thoroughly. But I will add, not all cigars necessarily see that much noticeable improvement from long-term aging. And let's face it, the Cuban tobaccos of today are not the same as those of yesteryear. Personally, I don't usually note much difference between contemporary cigars with 2 or 3 years on them and those with 5 or 6 (though I see no downside either).

If you're trying to age singles, that's really just longer resting IMO. Unless you put back enough of the same ones to sample at certain milestones, you'll never know if or when you're making progress. While it sounds appealing to jump right in early, it's probably best not to worry too much about true long-term aging until you have enough of a collection going that you're buying in box quantities and kind of just naturally won't get around to smoking them for many years anyway. And - trying not to be too unkind - the talk of "aging" them loose in tuppers sounds to me like you're probably not there yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DanWil84 said:


> Tony also thanks for joining the party!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


_That's me the resident Party Whore. _
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Jack thanks for your reply. Any advise in the right direction is never unkind, else I should not ask the question and as a know it all do my own thing. I'm planning on buying in boxes if available at my budget else I'll get minimum of 10 in 3 or 5 packs or singles. My current approach in smoking my cigars is to rotate so I'm not waiting on them all being 5 to 7 years, else I would smoke only CC's for 6 months and I like the variety of smoking both. 

I do get your point on aging in Tupper is not ideal which I also red and me not being "ready" for it. Its what I have and what I know, maybe the easy and safe route. If I understand it right aging in a cooler is more ideal. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

DanWil84 said:


> I do get your point on aging in Tupper is not ideal which I also red and me not being "ready" for it. Its what I have and what I know, maybe the easy and safe route. If I understand it right aging in a cooler is more ideal.


It's not that coolers are necessarily inherently superior to tuppers. It's that, as Bob implied, aging cigars in their boxes is more the norm. And since most people use relatively small tuppers, coolers are more popular for it because they typically have more capacity. What was left unsaid is that most people fully committed to aging have A LOT of cigars!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

curmudgeonista said:


> It's not that coolers are necessarily inherently superior to tuppers. It's that, as Bob implied, aging cigars in their boxes is more the norm. And since most people use relatively small tuppers, coolers are more popular for it because they typically have more capacity. What was left unsaid is that most people fully committed to aging have A LOT of cigars!


Excellent point! I think that the aging process happens naturally when you just buy more cigars than you smoke. It's much simpler to age cigars when you already have several hundred on hand.


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

I made up my mind and let it change by you guys. I'll just keep on buying, maybe I do want to rush this to much. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

For me the best piece of advice that was covered is stability....temperature and RH. Common sense numbers for RH is 62 - 65 and temperature around 65 degrees and try to keep it in the sweet spot....bouncing numbers is not your friend. 

Aging can be a daunting task because it requires order and organization....it's about buying more cigars and devoting the time ....I use quality cedar boxes and keep them 3/4 full and that means BOXES...plural....I myself have 20 boxes of favorites and label them accordingly with date stamp and size. 

I don't buy CC's anymore cuz I have more than I'll ever smoke....around 400 cigars with the average age of 10 years...some more....some less. Did I mention stability?? If one is not dedicated to a balance then aging is almost a waste of time. It becomes a development and staging of the cigars to smoke them in the future to benefit all the work done in the past.....but trust me ...it's so worth it because the taste is incredible.

I even age "some" NC" but thats reserved for full bodied cigars....maduros. I have about 1500 of non cubans....assorted brands and sizes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Just keep that environment stable. Big swings in humidity and temperature will cause some serious damage over time. Those Bodeva packs should work, but will require monitoring.
> 
> I realize that you also asked about the cigar size. Smaller cigars will be much quicker to rest and become approachable. But I haven't noticed much difference in long term aging.





Cigary said:


> For me the best piece of advice that was covered is stability....temperature and RH. Common sense numbers for RH is 62 - 65 and temperature around 65 degrees and try to keep it in the sweet spot....bouncing numbers is not your friend.
> 
> Aging can be a daunting task because it requires order and organization....it's about buying more cigars and devoting the time ....I use quality cedar boxes and keep them 3/4 full and that means BOXES...plural....I myself have 20 boxes of favorites and label them accordingly with date stamp and size.
> 
> ...


_Listen to these two guys Dan and you will do fine.!:vs_cool:
_


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Listen to these two guys Dan and you will do fine.!:vs_cool:
> _


Don't sell yourself short my brother....most everything I know has been learned from you....your knowledgeable in just about everything cigar related....this Forum would do well to give you and other notables a separate piece of this place to educate the members who look for answers to the oft burning questions on cigars et al. I know it would be a very popular sub forum where we would have actual people of substance and character and integrity give the rest of us actual facts along with indisputable wisdom instead of reading some of the Utube hacks who pretend to know things they hear regurgitated from some other jackhole....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Don't sell yourself short my brother....most everything I know has been learned from you....your knowledgeable in just about everything cigar related....this Forum would do well to give you and other notables a separate piece of this place to educate the members who look for answers to the oft burning questions on cigars et al. I know it would be a very popular sub forum where we would have actual people of substance and character and integrity give the rest of us actual facts along with indisputable wisdom instead of reading some of the Utube hacks who pretend to know things they hear regurgitated from some other jackhole....


_Thank you for the kind words my friend!
But more importantly your friendship which I hold in the highest regard!
As far as the forum sits.
I learned this many years ago working as a union carpenter in the city.
No foreman likes someone who is smarter than him.
That appears to be the tone these days.
So I guess this is why no one lingers here anymore.
You remember the great times we used to have on here.
Sharing cigars knowledge and laughs.
Peace my brother!
GOD BLESS!_


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes sir.....you saw right trough my transparent effort to bring back the nostalgia that once was....from the early days of Club Stogie we had verified Cigar Rock Stars who had incredible and extensive credentials to talk about cigars....extensive knowledge that Cigar Authors couldn't touch. I did everything I could do to absorb their ( yours) amazing intelligence in this hobby.....like drinking from a fire hose....I felt like a friggin idiot trying to keep up. I saved a ton of money reading their posts....spent a lot , too. About 90% of the CCs I have can be attributed to reading and listening to their vast knowledge and have never been dissatisfied. 56 years of this hobby has been one of the biggest joys in my life....people I've never met in the flesh are as close to me as family....thus "brother of the leaf" is not just a flippant term....it's true, it means something and there are days they lift me up when it's difficult to just get out of bed. Take me back to those days again Tony....when I see and read your posts......that's where I go....temporarily at times....during this Holiday Season when we need to express ourselves while we still have the time.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Yes sir.....you saw right trough my transparent effort to bring back the nostalgia that once was....from the early days of Club Stogie we had verified Cigar Rock Stars who had incredible and extensive credentials to talk about cigars....extensive knowledge that Cigar Authors couldn't touch. I did everything I could do to absorb their ( yours) amazing intelligence in this hobby.....like drinking from a fire hose....I felt like a friggin idiot trying to keep up. I saved a ton of money reading their posts....spent a lot , too. About 90% of the CCs I have can be attributed to reading and listening to their vast knowledge and have never been dissatisfied. 56 years of this hobby has been one of the biggest joys in my life....people I've never met in the flesh are as close to me as family....thus "brother of the leaf" is not just a flippant term....it's true, it means something and there are days they lift me up when it's difficult to just get out of bed. Take me back to those days again Tony....when I see and read your posts......that's where I go....temporarily at times....during this Holiday Season when we need to express ourselves while we still have the time.....


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Hey you bunch of stogie grandpa's don't let this baby in cigars cry over some nostalgia.

Just kiddin, love to get info on this amazing hobby overhere. Sure some, including me, can be a pain in the behind on asking the same question over and over and over untill you grandpa's are fed up with it. Thank you for your patience allowing me growing into this hobby with asking questions .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DanWil84 said:


> Hey you bunch of stogie grandpa's don't let this baby in cigars cry over some nostalgia.
> 
> Just kiddin, love to get info on this amazing hobby overhere. Sure some, including me, can be a pain in the behind on asking the same question over and over and over untill you grandpa's are fed up with it. Thank you for your patience allowing me growing into this hobby with asking questions .
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


Ironically it's how growth is accomplished because of questions....without questions there isn't the push for answers.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Cigary said:


> Ironically it's how growth is accomplished because of questions....without questions there isn't the push for answers.


Luckily the newer generations already have all the answers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DanWil84 said:


> Hey you bunch of stogie grandpa's don't let this baby in cigars cry over some nostalgia.
> 
> Just kiddin, love to get info on this amazing hobby overhere. Sure some, including me, can be a pain in the behind on asking the same question over and over and over untill you grandpa's are fed up with it. Thank you for your patience allowing me growing into this hobby with asking questions .
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


_I have not been blessed with a grand child!
I understand your frustration of wanting to learn.
It all comes in time that being said.
It is up to you to decide what to follow or believe.
Choices are part of life make them of your own free will!
_


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Luckily the newer generations already have all the answers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I do.. glad you're finally realizing that fact.. took yunz long enough 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

